# Duck's Unlimited Cigar Dinner Herf, Feb 12th 2009 near Boston/Providence



## BostonCigar (Mar 6, 2007)

"Brothers of the Leaf" present a "Smoke and Joke" Herf 
celebrating the Foxboro chapter of "Ducks Unlimited"

hosted at
Fin, Fur and Feather Club of Natick and Wellesley​www.finfurandfeather.org
100 Larch Road, Millis, Ma. 02054
to be held on
Thursday, February 12, 2009
at 6:00 PM with Dinner at 7:00 PM

The evening includes live comic entertainment, dinner and cigars.

Reservations are $40 per person and seating is very very limited!

Raffle prize sponsors include "Brothers of the Leaf", Bass Pro Shops and Zoot's Dry Cleaners.

For advance reservations (recommended), please register at the Duck's Unlimited website ​www.ducks.org​​Comic Entertainment by Dave Russo​www.daverusso.net​DINNER MENU: Steak Tips, Maple Mustard Salmon & the works (hors d'oeuvres will be served during cocktail hour)​All net dinner and raffle proceeds will benefit Duck's Unlimited conservation efforts in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts


----------

